# Shonen Jump Subscription



## Kwartel (Apr 27, 2010)

I want a subscribtion on the American Shonen Jump, but it's limited to the US an Canada only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is there a way to get a subscribtion?
Or is there a alternative for Europe, with the same manga?


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

I know Borders does imports (but I don't know about mangas or if there is one outside of England)


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 27, 2010)

It's possible to buy them in Holland to, but it's rare and I don't go to the city that much... The shipping costs are to high to buy it online


----------



## pitman (Apr 27, 2010)

J-list offers some subscriptions but not to Shonen Jump, maybe you could ask them.
If you don't to buy online then I guess piracy is your answers.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 27, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> J-list offers some subscriptions but not to Shonen Jump, maybe you could ask them.
> If you don't to buy online then I guess piracy is your answers.


Well the problem is that Viz isn't allowed to ship outside the US/ Canada because of lincense of the manga


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Well the problem is that Viz isn't allowed to ship outside the US/ Canada because of lincense of the manga


So you're only going to find it an an import shop, then, if it's not licensed for distribution in your area.  See if a local import shop can open up a subscription for you.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might know a place in a city nearby, but in a couple of weeks I'm going to London so I will probably take a look at Forbidden Planet


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I want a subscribtion on the American Shonen Jump, but it's limited to the US an Canada only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a comic book store in Rotterdam called Yendor, they at least sell the American Shonen Jump, but I'm not sure about subscriptions.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 29, 2010)

Out of my own experience the wisest thing is to look up online manga readers. I for one am supportive of anime/manga and buy whenever I can but seriously I was in Antwerp and they charged me 15 euro for a Jump mag! Also all the actual releases are in dutch and it sounds dumb >_>

So yea read what you want online and when Holland(my case Belgium) finally catches up with the mainstream start buying it


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 29, 2010)

well i used to buy issues from forbidden planet

but now i have a subscription here

http://www.japancentre.com/items?category_id=43

its a few days later but at least i don't have to travel to get it now

opps saw u wanted American version

forbidden planet then


----------

